
Before Silicon Valley got nasty, the Pirates of Analog Alley fought it out - ohjeez
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/04/before-silicon-valley-got-nasty-the-pirates-of-analog-alley-fought-it-out/
======
ctdavies
Ugh silicon does not mean digital! It is beyond common to find analog circuits
made with silicon transistors, diodes, etc.

